# Need A Recipe for Psoriasis



## crazyk (May 16, 2008)

Hi all, a friend of mine has psoriasis and I want to make a soap that would be good for their skin.

Does anyone have a recipe recommendation?

Thanks heaps in advance.

I might be in the wrong forum but not sure where would get more replies


----------



## digit (May 16, 2008)

I happened to run across this just yesterday:

http://www.northcountrymercantile.com/s ... _soap.html

She says it is good for psoriasis also. Hope it helps.   

They have an extensive library.

Digit


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

> 16 oz. avocado oil
> 10 oz. almond oil
> 8 oz. jojoba oil
> 8 oz. shea butter
> ...


Hey, I really like that. All those oils (avocado, jojoba, shea) look delicious skinwise!

I'm not interested in soaping as a hobby just to meet the same standard as commercial soap. I want to far surpass that barrier and make soap that really makes you feel good. I figure if a little moisturizing and conditioning are good, why not have a LOT of moisturizing and conditioning?

I ran this recipe through SoapCalc and was surprised that the numbers aren't that unusual. I'm wondering now that perhaps other than lye computation maybe you shouldn't place that much faith in the readings:

hardness 46
cleansing 21
condition 41
bubbly lather 21
creamy lather 25
INS 156

Compare that with SM's Walmart soap:

hardness 35
cleansing 20
conditon 60
bubbly lather 25
creamy lather 19
INS 145

I'm not saying that Rose's Eczema isn't far better than SM's Walmart, but rather that you probably can't tell by looking at SoapCalc's numbers. All those oils in Rose's are ones I associate with moisturizing and conditioning. I guess that's why Rose's is intended to treat eczema. In any case I'm going to eventually try either this recipe or one like it.

Does anybody have any advice on interpreting SoapCalc's quality calculations, or should I just use it for lye and shine on the qualities?


----------



## Scotsoap (May 16, 2008)

I would recommend a pine tar soap, I have rave reviews for mine. Only yesterday a guy came back for more after he tried a sample. He has psoriasis and industrial dermatitis (he's a trucker) and he says it's done wonders for his skin.


----------



## Laurie (May 16, 2008)

Pardoning my ignorance (once again), what is Pine Tar?  Is it an EO or is it mud or is it a powder or what?

Thanks, Laurie


----------



## Scotsoap (May 16, 2008)

Pine tar is an actual tarry substance obtained from - pine trees  It is also called Stockholm Tar depending which part of the world you are in. If you do a web search for pine tar soap you will find many references and lists of the beneficial properties.


----------



## crazyk (May 16, 2008)

Guys & Girls, thanks so much for your response.

I'm going to look at your suggestions a little closer.


----------

